# Anyone ?



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Shoot a Palmer Recurve ?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Palmer makes a great recurve. I shoot a longbow much better than a recurve but have shot his recurve several time and they feel great. Chunky might be the one to ask on this site or go over to Texas bowhunter and ask in the traditional forum, I know that there are several over there.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Palmer makes a good recurve and is a good guy. A big supporter of LSBA and bowhunting in Texas. A founding father if you will.

I don't have one of his bows, but one of my best friends does and it shoots great. Fred Eichler killed a huge pile of animals with his.

The only knock I ever heard was that at times his hunting got in the way of his bow making and you had to wait along time to get yours. But that was years back, I am not even sure if he is still making bows at this time.

If I had the chance to buy of his in my weight at a good price...I would love to add it to my collection.

Does this answer your question?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

If you are looking to get into traditional archery look at as many bows as you can and try and shoot as many as you can get your hands on. Take a look at Bob Sarrels bows, He lived in the Austin area and makes a great bow. I have three of his, two longbows and a recurve. also try Bob Lee, another great bow. Just remember if this is your first bow do not over weight yourself, this is one mistake alot of people have and end up getting out of it because it is not fun. Traditional archery was the best thing I done as far as shooting bows. about 5 years ago I went 99% all traditional and have not regreted it since. Have fun and I hope you find a good one.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have 3 of them and a couple on long bows been shot'em for 19 yrs now. I was just wanting to know if any body else was using one. Ive been friend's with Mike close to 20 yrs..I spend the whole mth. of Sept. down in Sabinal every year, now Mike has moved up to Co.


----------

